# Auto dimming rear-view mirror...



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

I'll trade you my manual one for it! I thought I was going to get one with my Eco but apparently GM changed the specs.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

EcoCruzer said:


> I'll trade you my manual one for it! I thought I was going to get one with my Eco but apparently GM changed the specs.


 
See this is what I was wondering about.. I know the Eco is supposed to have it, but I can't tell that mine is auto-dimming and I still have the lever on the back... I thought maybe because of my tint I'm just not able to tell..


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...look for RPO code *DD8* on the decal in your glovebox:

*DD8 - MIRROR I/S R/V - AUTO-DIMMING*

...if it's there, you have the auto-dimming mirror, if not, you don't.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have an eco and dont have a dimming mirror. I am planning on purchasing the oem dimming mirror and swapping. 

Hopefully the wiring in the harness that is already there will support it. I'll let you know.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

Auto dimming mirror has no lever, and there is a visible sensor built into the top center of the mirror.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> I have an eco and dont have a dimming mirror. I am planning on purchasing the oem dimming mirror and swapping.
> 
> Hopefully the wiring in the harness that is already there will support it. I'll let you know.


Did you get a price on it yet? I would be interested doing that too. I had one in my truck and I like that it is one of those things you set it and forget it.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

The question is - do u really require an autodimming mirror? I surely do not.


----------



## Rob (Feb 24, 2011)

I suppose you could try simply covering the sensor with a sticker or something if you wanted to disable it. I like the auto-dimming far too much to want to do that though.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I hate the auto dimming mirror as well. I always turn mine off


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Wait a tic, for those of you who dont like your autodimming mirror anybody want to trade?


----------



## safervision (May 16, 2011)

I have a store specially supplying autodimming mirrors, sell well.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I got no need for auto dimming, just tint the windows!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

limited360 said:


> I got no need for *auto dimming*, just *tint* the windows!


...here in "sunny" Arizona we do both, just to be sure o)


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...here in "sunny" Arizona we do both, just to be sure o)


Nice nice... I do love the one liners!


----------

